# I wish to teach myself piano



## theLiminator

Hi,

As a child, I used to take piano lessons, unfortunately I didn't really progress very far, and probably have lost nearly everything I've learned then. I quit because everyone hates being told what to do, but now I quite regret it. I will be having a lot of free time this summer, and want to dedicate it to learning piano, and learning programming.

I was wondering, what are the best free resources to teach yourself piano? I know the best thing to do is to get a teacher, but I think I'll only do that if I find that I can seriously push myself to learn.

So what kind of resources will give me a strong technical foundation in piano playing? I want to master the basics as much as possible, I can currently read musical notation, albeit super slowly. Is there any comprehensive compilation of material for self learners that anyone recommends?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Feathers

I came across this playlist on Youtube. Maybe it could help?

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL253192EED47525A8


----------



## LordBlackudder

you need a teacher to push you. if you try by yourself you might dismiss hard things or choose to practice pointless things.

its much easier when someone explains.


----------



## theLiminator

I don't want to rely on a teacher to push me. If I ever get a teacher, it will be only after I can demonstrate to myself, that i really want to pursue this further.

What videos would you guys recommend that show proper fingering, and playing technique?

The youtube link you posted looks fairly promising.

Thanks!


----------



## millionrainbows

> I don't want to rely on a teacher to push me. If I ever get a teacher, it will be only after I can demonstrate to myself, that i really want to pursue this further.


I said that to a lady who sold pianos, and she told me, "you were made to climb trees, not play the piano, so get a teacher."

I started out on "baby Bach." To learn scales, you must use the correct fingering. Where are you gonna get that, except from a teacher? 
Oh, I see, you don't need to learn scales.

Anyway, there's lots of DVDs, but those cost money, and you probably want it to be free. Will you be using a piano, or just a mouse?


----------



## Mich

First, you need a knowledge of theory; use the ABRSM guide to music theory because they are great books! Then use 'A Dozen a Day' to strengthen your fingers


----------



## theLiminator

Honestly, the sarcasm is unwarranted. Yes, I know, I'll never be as good without getting formal training, but if I want to learn some piano, without committing myself too heavily, there's no need to be an **** about it.

And contrary to what you may think, I don't think learning piano is a joke, a lot of people take it very seriously, however if I just want to learn the very basics, or just play for my own enjoyment, I'm sure I can learn at least a bit without getting a piano teacher. Not everyone is aiming to be a concert pianist.


----------



## Taggart

millionrainbows said:


> To learn scales, you must use the correct fingering. Where are you gonna get that, except from a teacher?
> Oh, I see, you don't need to learn scales.


Couple of places - any good scales book e.g. ABRSM or something like Hanon which has a section on scales and arpeggios. I don't think you can learn scales from a video however.

The OP didn't say they wanted to ignore scales so cut him some slack.

I think he needs to work out what he wants to play and then go from there - if not "concert" stuff then exactly what. Then look at the technical demands and go from there.


----------



## treeza

It's great that you want to learn the piano!
It's a very bad idea not to have a teacher. You need someone to see and correct your technique as well as other things. You could really injure yourself or play incorrectly without guidance. Learning music is very different than learning schoolwork like science over the internet.
Many concert pianists still have teachers.
You don't need to do piano grades through teachers either: I didn't sit an exam until my teens for grade 10 because I couldn't afford it as a kid and also didn't really want to let grades get in the way of enjoying learning and playing.


----------



## PetrB

You've got two months. Maybe that is all you are going to put into it. You are aware you are a basic beginner. I don't see where knocking a sort of chip off your own shoulder is going to get you anywhere, or why you should be busy with that while you want to learn a bit about the piano and music.

If you find a teacher, tell them you want two months to get into beginning piano, note reading. What you will get from that for your time (and money) is of such a differential in "what is efficient" in using a teacher vs. going at it with weaker than weak and inadequate 'free tutorials' that it is near to a bad joke.

If you stumble about and 'teach yourself,' you stand a much higher chance of rejecting the whole enterprise than not.

A teacher will, if you tell them your purpose, tailor your lessons (two months is 'just' eight hald-hour lessons) to what you want, and can accomplish in two months. 

You will inevitably have questions, and tutorials are not at all interactive that way. You will do what you will, but I strongly advise taking advantage of a professional who knows how to teach and who can immediately address any of your questions during the lesson sessions.

BTW, all the tutorials I've seen are pretty lame, and the 'results' I've seen on youtube by those self taught beginners are often enough a 'performance' to make just about anyone cringe.

Let yourself have the best, and get a teacher. You can always 'supplement' those lessons by looking at tutorials.


----------



## VinylEupho

I know what you mean. You want to learn piano and have fun while doing it.
The only thing you can do is to practice a lot. Watch youtube tutorials and try to replica them.
Practicing every day will maybe get you some skills, like playing by ear. It should be fun.


----------



## Krummhorn

theLiminator said:


> . . . I don't think learning piano is a joke, a lot of people take it very seriously, however if I just want to learn the very basics, or just play for my own enjoyment, I'm sure I can learn at least a bit without getting a piano teacher. Not everyone is aiming to be a concert pianist.


I am not a concert pianist ... never intended to be one, however I wanted to learn the right way to play from the get go. A teacher will be able to point out any and all errors made while playing - that is something that cannot be achieved watching a video lesson.

And ... the knowledge of theory along the way is going to be of big help. You mentioned taking lessons as a child - I think 
it's like riding a bicycle - once we learn, we never forget.

Kh ♫


----------



## csolomonholmes

I quite like Hanon's The Virtuoso Pianist in 60 Exercises. I use it to warm my fingers up before I start playing. It's also really good for those days when I'm not feeling very creative but still want to play. I originally bought it because I wanted something mechanical to help me with my technique for my own improvisations and explorations. I really don't have any desire to learn any one else's music. Playing is my way of dealing with my own emotions and the more technique I have, the more expressive I can be.


----------



## VinylEupho

You can download synthesia and import some sheets. It's a pretty nice visual aid when trying to learn.


----------



## csolomonholmes

As far as theory, this is my goto app - Wolfram Music Theory Course Assistant I also like this one quite a bit - iHarmony.


----------

